# فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

تفاصيل الموضوع والفديو في الصفحة الملحقة. انا لا انصح بمشاهدة الفديو لانه بشع.
http://freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/1877/9/

اقل حاجة ممكن عملها أن أحنا نبعت الفديو الفظيع دا لحقوق الأنسان وكل المهتمين بحقوق الأنسان و القنوات الأخبارية (الموضوع موجود عربي وانجليزي). لازم نفضح اعمالهم للعالم كله حتى نجبر هذه الحكومة المتـأسلمة على محاسبة هؤلاء الذئاب. انا بعت هذا الفديو لبعض الsites المهتمة بحقوق الأقباط ولكن أتمنى من اعضاء المنتدى وضع الemails لكل الجهات المهتمة بحقوق الأقباط أو انتهكات حقوق الأنسان حتى يمكننا جميعاً أرسال هذه الأنتهاكات الوحشية. كفاينا كلام من غير أي عمل إيجابي. الموضع لا يتحمل السكوت اكثر من كدة. دي حاجة تحرق الدم.


----------



## googa2007 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*هذا هو الاسلام الحنيف
الذى يدعو الى الرحمة والشرف
شوية بلطجية وقعت فى ايديهم فتاة
غبية اوصلت نفسها الى ماحدث معها
و عليها ان تتحمل هى واهلها النتيجة لعدم توعيتها
وكان يجب عليها ان تتعظ مما حدث لغيرها
من البنات وخاصة فى الصعيد وكل الناس تعلم
بما يحدث وحالات الخطف والاسلمة للبنات 
بالاكراة بمثل هذة الاساليب الحقيرة
المتكررة
و ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## mase7ya (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

انا ماشفت الفيديو لانى ما بحب اشوف 
بس 
يعنى الى صورها ماقدر ينقذها 

وكمان حتى لو صح غلط كبير ينشروا الفيديو  على النت لانو بهيك بيفضحوها اكتر


----------



## جاسى (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*مش عارفه اقول ايه
بس بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
يسوع يرحمنا​*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا معاها وتقدر تتجاوز المشكلة الرهيبة دي

بس الحقيقة ولا تعتبروا هذا تجني مني علي الفتاة 

اعتقد انها خاطئة بنسبة 70%


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*+*


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

قضيت أمس بحالة نفسية سيئة جداً من هول ما رأيت. لكني سأحاول مناقشة الموضوع بالمنطق بعيداً عن المشاعر حتى نصل إلى حلول عملية.

تحليل المشكلة من وجهة نظري:
1- ليست هذه هي الحادثة الأولى لخطف البنات القبطية. هؤلاء الذئاب يستخدمون طرق كثيرة للوصول إلى أغراضهم الدنيئة. فمنهم من يوهم الفتاة بالحب والهيام ويحاول تشكيك الفتاة في محبة عائلتها لها ويضخم أي خلافات عائلية لايهام الفتاة أنه هو الوحيد الذي يحبها ويعتني بها ويشعر بها. ومنهم من يدعي أنه مسيحي ومنهم من يدعي أنه سوف يتحول إلى المسيحية لانه لايستطيع ان يعيش بدون الفتاة إلى أخره من أكاذيب لان الكذب محلل لديهم (التقية). حتى يصل إلى غرضة بان تهرب معه الفتاة او ينفرد بها. حينها فقط تكتشف الحقيقة المرة. ومنهم من يستغل زميلات الفتاة المسلمات في الكلية أو في المدينة الجامعية "لنصرة الأسلام". فمثلاً احدى زميلات الفتاة في المدينة الجامعية تضع للفتاة شئ في سندويتش أو مشروب. ويتم تصوير الفتاة في أوضاع مخلة وأما الأسلام أو الفضيحة. إلى اخره من وسائل مبتزلة.

2- اتفق مع googa2007 و Coptic Man أنه في أحيان كثيرة يقع جزء من الخطأ على الفتاة بتصديق كل ما يقال لها أو بثقتها الزائدة في كل من حولها.

3- هناك جهات تدفع الاف لهؤلاء الذئاب لخطف القبطيات لتحويلهن للأسلام. فمن وجهة نظر هؤلاء الذئاب الموضوع مربح من جميع الجهات. المال والجنة ويعامل كبطل وفوق هذا كلة الفتاة ليذلها كيفما يشاء.

4- تشترك الشرطة في حماية هؤلاء الذئاب ويعاملوهم كابطال. أما أهل الفتاة فيتلقون كل مهانة واسوء معاملة من الشرطة. فمن وجهة نظر الشرطة انهم يخدموا دينهم ولهم الجنة غير المال الذي يحصلون عليه نظير "مجهوداتهم".

5- تم الغاء جلسات النصح. فلا يسمح لأهل الفتاه *حتى* معرفة ان كانت بنتهم مخطوفة ام لا. يعني تصريح بخطف الفتيات القبطية ويدعوا انهن ذهبن بأرادتهم و"أهتدوا إلى دين الحق".

6- لا يطبق على هؤلاء الذئاب قوانين خطف قاصر أو هتك عرض. وحتى الذين يقتلون المسيحيين ،أو يسرقوا ويحرقوا بيوتهم و...، لا يحاسبوا. بل يجبر الأقباط على"الصلح!!!" والتنازل عن كل حقوقهم. كأنه لايوجد قانون في البلد.

حلول مقترحة:
اود أن أعرف اقتراحات الأعضاء للحلول. ومن وجهة نظري، يجب ان يوجد جانب توعية لاخواتنا وبنتنا كجزء من الحل ليحترثوا من طرق هؤلاء الذئاب الملتويه. و يجب ان تكون علاقة البنت بأسرتها قوية فتحس الفتاة بحب واهتمام اسرتها حتى لاتبحث عنه بعيداً عن اسرتها وان تعرف الأسرة كل شئ عن ابنتهم. 
جانب اخر من الحل هو جانب حقوقي حتى يحاسب هؤلاء الذئاب ليكونوا عبرة لغيرهم.


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



mase7ya قال:


> انا ماشفت الفيديو لانى ما بحب اشوف
> بس
> يعنى الى صورها ماقدر ينقذها
> 
> وكمان حتى لو صح غلط كبير ينشروا الفيديو على النت لانو بهيك بيفضحوها اكتر


 
اختي الغالية... 
لا تقلقي فقد تم تغطية وجه الفتاة والأجزاء التي تخدش الحياء. 
الذي صورها هو واحد منهم لتهديدها بالفديو.


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



جاسى قال:


> *مش عارفه اقول ايه​*
> *بس بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
> 
> *يسوع يرحمنا*​


 
ربنا أكيد مش هيسبنا. شوفتي اللي حدث للسادات على أيدي الجماعات المطرفة لما ظلم الكنيسة.


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا يرحم عبيدة

الله يسامحهم


----------



## mase7ya (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

زى مابيصير عنا برضوا بالمسيحيات نفس الطريقة ونفس الاسلوب الهمجى  ,بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن انو  هذا الاشى  بيصير بالمسيحيات كمان  بمصر


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*+*

هناك عوامل آخرى دفعت هؤلاء الشباب إلى الاعتداء و التشهير بهذه الفتاة ..

ربما سلوكها المنحرف ..

و ربما أهلها .. 

هذا بالطبع بالاضافة إلى الدعوة لعقيدتهم .. و الحقيقة أن المتعلمين و المثقفين من الاخوة المسلمون يرفضون تماماً مثل هذه الافعال القذرة .. و إن كانوا لا يرفضون الدعوة للدخول فى العقيدة بنفس المنهج .. وهو الضغط .. و لكن بما يسمى بالضغط المشروع .. 

سمعنا عن إعتداءات فى وسط البلد .. فى الشوارع .. عينى عينك ..

سمعنا عن شاب 21 سنة يغتصب (( طفلة 11 سنة )) .. و تنجب طفلة أيضاً .. طفلة تنجب طفلة !! ..

سمعنا عن تبادل الزوجات بين زوجة رجل أقصرى (( من الاقصر )) و زوجة رجل أجنبى ..

أصبحنا نسمع عن أمور مذهلة .. بشعة ... الكثير للاسف أصبح كالثيران الهائجة .. بلا ضابط أو رابط .. يثير هياجها إحترام المسيحيون لأنفسهم و لذواتهم .. فيصطادون المنحرف منهم .. أو يحاولوا ان يجعلوا المستقيم ينحرف .. أو يجبروه على ذلك ..

و للحديث بقية إن أراد المسيح


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



kajo قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا


 
آمين. بس زي ما أنت عارف أن ده لا يمنع ان يكون لنا رد فعل أيجابي. ولا أقصد برد الفعل مقاومة العنف بالعنف ولكن عبر الطرق القانونية.


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



twety قال:


> ربنا يرحم عبيدة
> 
> الله يسامحهم



آمين. ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*




egyptchristian قال:


> قضيت أمس بحالة نفسية سيئة جداً من هول ما رأيت. لكني سأحاول مناقشة الموضوع بالمنطق بعيداً عن المشاعر حتى نصل إلى حلول عملية.





egyptchristian قال:


> 2- اتفق مع googa2007 و Coptic Man أنه في أحيان كثيرة يقع جزء من الخطأ على الفتاة بتصديق كل ما يقال لها أو بثقتها الزائدة في كل من حولها.




اخي الحبيب egyptchristian

من الوهلة الاولي لقراءة الموضوع تشعر بالم رهيب وغصة مريرة تخنق النفس بالفعل 

فهذا ما شعرت به حين شاهدت هذا المشهد المؤلم 

ولكني با عادة حساباتي وتفكيري في المشهد اكتشفت حاجات كتيرة 

اولا : المسيحية دين المعجزات والصلاة المسموعة ولو هي بنت ربنا فعلا كانت صرخت لربنا وصدقني كانوا لاقوا مارجرجس ومارمينا فوق راسها ومعاهم شهيد بسيفين كلنا عارفينه والسيفين كانوا هيبقوا فوق رقابهم 

ثانيا : معقولة واحدة مصدومة بحاجة فظيعة زي كدا هتبقي بتناقش معاهم عادي

مش عارف الموضوع مش راكب علي بعضه

بس ده مش يمنع الاحداث الفظيعة اللي بيقوم بيها المسلمين واحنا مش بنحس بيها اساسا

ومش هنقول غير ربنا موجود

وما ضاع حق من طالب به

لازم ناخد حقوقنا بذراعنا 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

فيلم يصور الواقعه   + اسماء كل الاشخاص المتهمين و صورهم و صوتهم فى الفيلم و مفيش بلاغ للنيابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82::a82::a82:



> * وعند نجاح الفتاة فى الإفلات منهم اخيرا إتخذ بعض افراد هذه المجموعه هذا التصوير - بخلاف المتفق عليه مع عضو الجمعيه الشرعية - للتربح بتهديد عائلتها او ببيع هذه المقاطع لمن يدفع .*



نجحت فى الافلات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ممكن اى حد  يفكر لمده خمس دقائق لماذا يريد أى مسلم ان يختطف فتاه مسيحية و يجبرها على اعتناق الاسلام و لماذا يدفع اى شخص او جهه 30 الف جنيه لأسلمة فتاه؟؟؟؟
هل المسلمين فى مصر قليلين؟
سؤال لأى فتاه مسيحية بأفتراض - لا قدر الله- حصل هذا الشئ معك  هل ستقبلين بالأمر و تعلنى اسلامك و تعيشى مع هذا الشخص؟

قليل من العقل يا جماعه قليل من العقل.
​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> هناك عوامل آخرى دفعت هؤلاء الشباب إلى الاعتداء و التشهير بهذه الفتاة ..
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب على مداخلتك الهامة جداً. واتفق معك تماماً أخي الحبيب ان ليس كل المسلمين كذلك وانه هناك شريحة من المثقفين التي ترفض العنف وتؤيد المساواه وحقوق الأنسان. ولكن ما هي نسبة هذه الشريحة بالنسبة لباقي الشعب وهل لصوتها صدى؟ على النقيض توجد جماعات متطرفة كثيرة مثل جماعة الأخوان المسلمين وغيرهم. فجماعة الأخوان المسلمين مثلاً لها نفوزها في مجلس الشعب والنقابات وغيرها. وهذه الجماعات ترفض وتكفر وتحل دم كل من يختلف معهم في الرأي. وتوجد فئة اكبر من البسطاء الذين يسهل قيادتهم من قبل المتطرفون وزرع الكراهية في قلوبهم تجاة الأقباط واقناعهم أن الهجوم عليهم هو جهاد في سبيل الله كما يحدث في كثير من القرى بمصر بعد صلاة الجمعة. ولا ننسى التمويل الوهابي القادم من السعودية لأسلمة الأقباط.

أما عن العوامل إلى ذلك فمن وجه نظري:
-المال وخاصتاً ان كثير من من يقومون بهذه الأفعال البشعة من البلطجية وأصحاب السوابق كما ذكر في الموضوع.
- لأزلال أسرة الفتاة لانها من اسرة كبيرة كما ذكر في الموضوع.
- لأشباع غرائزهم كنتيجة للفساد الذي حل بالشارع المصري كما ذكرت 
- حتى يصبحوا أبطال في نظر كثير من المسلمين. 
- الجنة من وجة نظرهم بما فيها من ..... و.......
- حسد عدو الخير

أما عن سلوك الفتاة فلا أعرفة ولن اخوض فية. ربما استغلوا سذاجتها أو ربما هددوها أو استخدموا معها العنف او ربما شمموها حاجة....لا أعرف.


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



Coptic Man قال:


> ولكني با عادة حساباتي وتفكيري في المشهد اكتشفت حاجات كتيرة
> اولا : المسيحية دين المعجزات والصلاة المسموعة ولو هي بنت ربنا فعلا *كانت صرخت لربنا* وصدقني كانوا لاقوا مارجرجس ومارمينا فوق راسها ومعاهم شهيد بسيفين كلنا عارفينه والسيفين كانوا هيبقوا فوق رقابهم




للأسف لا يذهب الجميع إلى الحلاق اخي الحبيب! لتفهم ماذا أقصد اليك هذه القصة القصيرة. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=178537&postcount=34

ليس كل الناس لهم إيمانك القوي فكثيراً منا ينسى ولا يلجأ لربنا للأسف الا عندما تفشل كل الطرق البشرية. 




Coptic Man قال:


> ثانيا : معقولة واحدة مصدومة بحاجة فظيعة زي كدا هتبقي بتناقش معاهم عادي


 


> يُلاحظ فى الفيديو انهيار الفتاة ومحاولتها الكثيفة لمقاومة تلك الوحوش الآدمية الذين تجردوا من أية مشاعر انسانية وانعدمت أخلاقهم
> 
> تم ايضا  تهديد الفتاة بما حدث لأخرى من مدينة مجاورة تم قتلها فى احد المقابر بعد عملية مجامعة بالإكراه معها  وأتهم فيها ثمانيه افراد الاسلاميون أفرج عنهم بلا اى ضمانات بواسطة نيابة ديروط وكانوا من ديرمواس القريبه جدا من ديروط . وكان الغرض من تذكير الضحيه هو ارهابها لتنصاع  لهم فى اتمام عملية التصوير


 
يلاحظ أيضاً محاولتها المستميتة لأرتداء ملابسها التي جردوها أيها بالقوة.


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



مسلم موحد قال:


> فيلم يصور الواقعه + اسماء كل الاشخاص المتهمين و صورهم و صوتهم فى الفيلم و مفيش بلاغ للنيابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82::a82::a82:​
> 
> نجحت فى الافلات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مرحباً بك مسلم موحد في الموضوع.
لا افهم لماذا اخي الحبيب تشكك في الموضوع! 
-لو قلنا أن مجموعة شباب مسلم خطفوا فتاة مسيحية وصوروها في أوضاع مخلة لأجبراها على الأسلام. سيقول احدهم هذا كلام مرسل بدون أدلة. ولم تذكر حتى أسماء هؤلاء الأشخاص.
- ولو ذكرنا أسمائهم. سيقول قائل هذه اسماء وهمية لشخصيات وهمية.
- ولو وضعنا صورهم. سيقول اخر: هم لم يفعلوا شئ ولكنها مكيده مدبرة لهم.
- حتى بعد وضع فديو يثبت جريمتهم لازالت تشكك فيها!

لا أعرف ان كانوا ذهبوا للشرطة ام لا. ولكن من خلال الحوادث السابقة ستجد أن الشرطة مشتركة مع الجناة في الجريمة بالتغطية عليهم. وأهانة أهالي المختطفات إلى أخرة. ويمكنك ان تجد الكثير من الفديوهات في ارشيف http://www.copts-united.com/ التي تظهر هذه الحقيقة واضحة.






مسلم موحد قال:


> ممكن اى حد يفكر لمده خمس دقائق لماذا يريد أى مسلم ان يختطف فتاه مسيحية و يجبرها على اعتناق الاسلام و لماذا يدفع اى شخص او جهه 30 الف جنيه لأسلمة فتاه؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل المسلمين فى مصر قليلين؟
> سؤال لأى فتاه مسيحية بأفتراض - لا قدر الله- حصل هذا الشئ معك هل ستقبلين بالأمر و تعلنى اسلامك و تعيشى مع هذا الشخص؟​
> قليل من العقل يا جماعه قليل من العقل.​


 
اليك اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

_*يا جماعة خلينا مشين في سكتنا من المقاومة القانونية و فضحهم في المحافل الدولية و الجمعيات العالمية و امام حكومات العالم و الامم المتحدة بس من ناحية اخرا احنا لاذم نوحد صففنا و قوتنا و كل كنائسنا في العالم كله عشان نصبح ند لهذا الغزو الغبي و من ناحية البنت حرام كفايا الي هي فيه و ربنا يحميها و يديها حياه جديدة بس هي غلطانة و تحملة مسؤلية الي حصلها لان البنت الوعية محدش يقدر يعملها اي حاجة او يمسك عليها اي حاجة و يحمينا الله جميعا*_


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*+*

تكملة للمشاركة السابقة .. 

لقد وضعت القليل من الإستنتاجات حول العوامل التى دفعت هؤلاء الشباب إلى إرتكاب هذه الجريمة البشعة .. 

و لكنى لم أتطرق إلى هؤلاء الخنازير ذاتهم ..

فهؤلاء .. و الكثير من المسلمون ( وليس كلهم ) - بكل أسف - حدث تغيير كيميائى فى عقولهم و تفكيرهم .. صدقوني هذه حقيقة .. تغيير كيميائي لا يُعنى جنون .. بل هم فى كامل وعيهم .. و لكن فى عقولهم ترسخت مبادىء و مفاهيم ليست خاطئة .. بل عنيفة .. ضد كل القيم الاخلاقية و الانسانية السامية التى خلقها الله - تبارك إسمه - فى الإنسان .. وصارت هذه المفاهيم جزء لا يتجزأ من طبيعتهم 

الموضوع يا سادة أبعد من مجرد محاولة إرشاد أمثال هؤلاء .. أو حتى معاقبتهم .. بغض النظر عن كون الفتاة مسيحية أو مسلمة .. فواضح أن هناك جانب كبير من الخطأ يقع على الفتاة و أسرتها إن حللنا الحدث من كل جوانبه ، ولكن أبعاد الموضوع تأخذ شكل أكبر إن فحصنا بدقة أحداث هذه المقطع ..

فهم يتحركون بحرية و ثقه ، و تدل تعبيرات وجوههم على الرضاء التام مما يفعلونه بهذه الفتاة المسكينة ، فهى حلال لهم تماماً ، لقد أحلها الله لهم من وجهة نظرهم ، فهى ليست فريسة .. بل حقهم .. أنهم يعيشون عصر العبيد كما كانت تعيشة الامة الاسلاميه فى بداية ظهورها إبان حياة رسولها ، فكل ما هو غير مسلم يكون ملكهم بلا منازع .. هم من وجهة نظرهم أصحاب الدين الاعلى .. كما قال ذلك الدكتور عبد الفتاح الشيخ رئيس جامعة الازهر سابقاً .. فالدين الاعلى المقصود به آخر الاديان نزولاً ، فالاديان من وجهة النظر الاسلامية تأتى وفقاً للتطور البشرى .. أى أن الله - تبارك إسمه - يرسل الاديان حسب تطور البشر .. و يلغى ما أرسله من قبل !! 

و الحقيقة أن هذه المفاهيم لم تعد قاصرة على الجهلاء فقط من المسلمين .. بل بدأت رويداً رويداً تغزو العلماء و المثقفين منهم للاسف .. فإن نظرنا إلى محاولة التفجيرات الفاشلة فى لندن منذ بضعة أسابيع ، سنجد أن من قاموا بهذه المحاولة هم (( دكاترة )) فى جامعات لندن .. خمسة دكاترة على ما أتذكر ، فالامر إذا ليس نابع من تعاليم شيوخ ضعفاء الانفس .. و ليس نابع من تفسير خاطىء لنصوص القرآن و الاحاديث و السُنة  .. بل هو ما يحثهم عليه عقيدتهم بكل ثقة وبوضوح .. 

تابعت أمس حلقة (( العائدون إلى المسيحية )) على قناة ( دريم ) فى برنامج ( الحقيقة ) تقديم الاستاذ وائل الابراشي .. و كانوا الضيوف هم :


سيدة مسيحية متزوجة ، أسلم زوجها ، و أسلمت هى بسبب إعتداء زوجها عليها و من أجل إبنها رضخت له 
و رجل خدعه البعض و أوهموه بأنهم يستطيعون تسفيره إلى السعودية للعمل ، لو دخل فى الاسلام ، و أسلم 
و شاب أسلم والده ، فجعلوه مسلماً بالتبعية 
و *الاستاذ رمسيس المحامي* ( مسيحي ) ، ومحامى آخر ( مسلم ) للاسف لا أتذكر إسمه
*و كان على الهاتف الدكتور / عبد الفتاح الشيخ ، رئيس جامعة الازهر سابقاً وعضو مجمع البحوث الاسلامية*
*و هالنى ما سمعت !!!*

فبعيداً عن مناقشة ما دار بالتفصيل .. سأل الاستاذ وائل الابراشى الدكتور عبد الفتاح الشيخ .. أن هؤلاء الضيوف يعتنقون المسيحية فى القلب ، ولا يفيد الاسلام او يضيره دخولهم فيه بالاسم فقط .. فالإيمان فى القلب و ليس فى الاسم ، فإعترض الدكتور رئيس جامعة الازهر سابقاً و عضو مجمع البحوث الاسلامية على هذا القول .. و أصر على أنهم مازالوا مسلمين !!! بالرغم من أنهم قالوا صراحةً نحن مسيحيون حتى الموت !!!! .. بل تمادى السيد الدكتور بأن هددهم بحد الردة !! مما جعل الاستاذ الفاضل المحامي ( المُسلم ) أن يعترض على هذا التهديد بأنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بحد الردة فى الاسلام .. فالفقهاء إختلفوا عليه و لم يُحسم بعد .. بالاضافة ( والكلام ما زال على لسان الاستاذ المحامي المسلم ) إلى أن الاسلام لم يأمر صراحة بالقتل للمرتد ..

فلا عجب إن كان تفكير و مفاهيم رئيس أكبر جامعة إسلامية على مستوى العالم و منبع كل العلوم الاسلامية بهذا الشكل ، أن يكون عامة الشعب من الوحوش الآدمية .. 

رحم الله العلم .. و الإنسانية 

الاحباء ..

لنركع لله شاكرين له نعمة المسيحية .. و على رأى إخوتنا المسلمين .. و كفى بها نعمة 

تحياتي


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

استاذي الحبيب  REDEMPTION 

تحية تقدير واتفاق لرائيك المميز واتضامن معك فيه

ولي عودة في الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا يرحمنا 

بس الغلط برضة من البنت انها وثقت فية و راحت معاة و هى مش صغيرة يعنى يضحك عليها


----------



## سلامو نعمة (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

السلام  اعليكم  و  رحمة  الله 
لمادا اخواني  تنسبون  كل عمل  مجرم الى الاسلام  .الاسلام بريء منهم  او  ان  اسمائهم  اسلامية   الله  يهديكم  
  ان  متل هده الاعمال  توجد  في  بلدي  المسلم  
  انها اعمال  قراصنة  همهم الوحيد  جمع  النقود   
  هداكم  الله  
للتواصل  bibid1987********.com


----------



## سلامو نعمة (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

لسلام  اعليكم  و  رحمة  الله 
لمادا اخواني  تنسبون  كل عمل  مجرم الى الاسلام  .الاسلام بريء منهم  او  ان  اسمائهم  اسلامية   الله  يهديكم  
  ان  متل هده الاعمال  توجد  في  بلدي  المسلم  
  انها اعمال  قراصنة  همهم الوحيد  جمع  النقود   
  هداكم  الله  
للتواصل  bibid1987********.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## سلامو نعمة (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

bibid1987********.com*abdessamad de maroc*


----------



## Coptic Lady (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

سلام ونعمة للجميع...

ترددت كتير اشارك فى الموضوع الا بعد تشجيع احد اخوتى قررت اقول رأيى اللى يتفق مع بعضكم ويختلف مع الاخرين

حتكلم كامراة اكتر من اى شيئ عشان محدش يقول متحامله عالبنت ليه ...

البنت مشتركة فى المصيبة بنسبة 90% 
البنت على علاقة بمسلم وبتثق فيه كما اشار الموضوع الاصلى يبقى غلطة اهل مش درايانيين بشيئ وكنيسة لا توجد بها رعاية للشباب 
البنت كانت رايحة بمحض ارادتها مع الشاب للمكان المهجور ... طب ليه اعتقد مش عشان يلعبوا طاولة مثلا !!!!!
كون انها رايحة بيت مهجور معاه واغتصبها ( او بمحض ارادتها حصل معاشرة) يبقى مش ينفع نصوت ونصرخ ونقول اغتصاب صح؟

كون لقت بدل الشاب 4 يبقى بسبب بسيط انها رخصت نفسها وباعت نفسها له اولا فليه نستغرب انه يبيعها لغيره ويقبض التمن كمان ؟؟ ( فى رايى تصرف الشاب متوقع وطبيعى)

كونه بيقبض فلوس وكلام من ده برضه متوقع اذا لاقيين بنت بايعه روحها حيشتروها بالغالى ليه ؟؟

كونهم صوروها برضه متوقع لانها مظنش كانت تمانع لو صورها حبيبها لوحده فمخهم طبيعى يقول متفرقش نصورها وهى معانا كلنا !!

( ارجو ملاحظة انى بتكلم بطريقة واقعية عن تفكير الشباب اللى عملوا كده)

البنت مش شايفاها بتصوت وتصرخ وتلطم لكن بتتفاوض معاهم ويبقى سؤال مهم ( البنت فلتت ازاى ؟؟؟ ) " محدش عنده رد على ما اظن" 

وهل فقط تم تجريدها من ملابسها ولا تم اغتصابها فعلا؟؟؟

المشكله بدأت بالبنت وانتهت عندها وللاسف حيدفع التمن كل عيلتها الصعيد ضيق وكله بيعرف بعضه مهما كان والولد بكره يقول اسمها وينشروه علنا بنفسهم لانهم مفتخرين باللى عملوه واى حد يلومهم ابسط رد لموا بناتكم ...!!!! 

نيجى لاهم نقطة... نشر الفيديو هل تصرف حكيم؟؟ اظن انه اغبى تصرف واعتقد من نشروا الموضوع كان هدفهم سبق صحفى مش اكتر ولا اقل ولا فكروا فى البنت ولا اهلها ولا اى شيئ وببساطة يتقال هدفنا كشف الحقيقة ؟؟

حقيقة ايه مش عارفه ؟؟ حقيقة انها بايعه روحها لمسلم؟؟ ولا حقيقة انها فضحت اهلها ربنا يسامحها بقى ولا حقيقة شباب صوروها عريانه بهدف الفلوس ؟؟؟

وهل نشر الفيديو حيحل شيئ اشك الف فى المليون بل حيزود الطين بله وبكرة كل منقول بنت اتخطفت حيتقال لموا بناتكم لان حقيقة الامر 90% منها البنت رايحة بمزاجها

الحل يبدأ من البنات وتربيتهم واخلاقياتهم واسرهم اللى يا متسيبة يا مش فارق معاها يا نايمة على ودانها 
المشكله فى كنيسة تفتقد الرعاية الروحية السليمة للشباب والبنات وتقريبهم من ربنا ومن بعض بصورة سليمة ( حتهاجم لما اقول يا كفى) 

سامحونى كنيستنا حاطة علاقات الشباب والبنات اكنه تابو ممنوع الاقتراب والتصوير وده غلط جمعوا الشباب سوا خلوهم تحت عنيكم خلوهم قدامكم مش بعيد عنكم


المشكله حلها مش فى فضيحة فيديو غبى المشكله حلها يبدأ من البيت والكنيسة واعادة تربية الاهل اللى نايمين على ودانهم


وارجع اقول ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة وربنا يحمى بناتنا من كل شر وسوء


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

كوبتك انتي قولتي كل اللي كنت عايز اقوله بمنتهي التفصيل وزيادة

واتمني الموضوع ده يكون رسالة انذر لاسر معانا تصحي وتفوق لبيتها

ربنا يباركك ويحافظ علي كل بناتنا من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*+*

أوافق أيضاً الاخت Coptic فيما قالته بشأن هذه الفتاة .

و ربما يكون الأمر كله مجرد واقعة دعارة  بين ثلاثة شباب و فتاة ، و الجميع مسلمون .. ربما .. فليس معنى ذكر الاسماء أن ما قيل عنهم حقيقى بأنهم (( إستدرجوا )) هذه الفتاة (( المسيحية )) كى يجعلوها ترتد عن المسيحية و تدخل الإسلام بهذه الطريقة القذرة ، فالانترنت مجال خصب للقيل و القال و التأليف .. و ما من رقابة على أحد .. الكل له الحق فى أن يقول ما يريده 

ثم فى الواقع قد طرح الاخ ( مسلم موحد ) سؤال هام بالفعل .. لماذا لم نسمع عن محضر أو نيابة أو تحقيق ؟ ربما يكون إجابة هذا السؤال تكمن فى عدة أسباب .. 

- أولاً أن  تكون هذه الواقعة حديثة جداً و لم يكتشفها الاهل بعد 
- أن تكون الفتاة قد أخفت ما حدث عن أى شخص ربما خوفاً من الفضيحة فهى بأى حال لن تساهم فى نشر ما حدث حتى لو كانت تعلم جيداً انها لا محالة ستُنشر 
- او أن تكون الفتاة مقتنعة تماماً بما حدث ، ولا خجل ، فهى تريد ذلك  . لذلك أيضاً لن تُخبر أحد 
- أو أن يكون الاهل  قد علموا و قدموا بلاغاً ، وتم تهديدهم و حُفظ البلاغ ، و تم التكتيم على الموضوع
- أو أنه لم يُنشر بعد الاعلان عن التحقيق فى هذه الواقعة على الانترنت ، وهذا يمكن التأكد منه بالانتظار بضعة أيام قليلة 

و أخيراً أود أن أسأل إخوتنا المسلمون .. 

ما رأيكم لو صحت هذه الواقعة ، هل توافقون على هذه الطريقة فى (( الدعوة )) للاسلام ؟؟ 

سؤال آخر للأخوة المسلمون .. لو صحت هذه الواقعة ، لماذا دائماً هدفكم هم الفتيات ؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## Coptic Lady (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



> سؤال آخر للأخوة المسلمون .. لو صحت هذه الواقعة ، لماذا دائماً هدفكم هم الفتيات ؟




*الاخ العزيز ريدامبيشن ...*

*من قال ان هدفهم فقط البنات؟؟؟*

*من واقع تجربة عاصرتها ولاكثر من مرة نجد فتيات مسلمات متعلمات وعلى درجة كبيرة من الجمال يلفون حبالهن حول شباب مسيحى ودائما ابدا من شباب الكنائس المميزين*

*( لا اقول ان اللشباب تم التغرير به) *

*ويحدث ما يحدث وتقوم باعلام اخوتها او اهلها وياسلام بقى لو نتيجة المصيبة بيبى يبقى الفالح اللى عمل فيها جدع وراجل ملو هدومه يروح بخيبته يعلن اسلامه عشان يتجوز ربة الصون والعفاف عشان يدارى عملته السودة مهو يا كده يا تتجز رقبته ومحدش حيسمى عليه حتى !!!*
*مهو يعنى البنت مغلطتش لوحدها يعنى !!!! ولا ايه ؟؟؟*

*الحيل كتير لكن رغم انها حيل ارجع اقول ان البنت او الولد المسيحين اللى يقبلوا بوجود علاقة مع مسلم تتطور على كارثة يبقى يتحملوا نتيجة افعالهم اه نقف معاهم وغلط نسيبهم فريسة لحد ميروحوا تماما بس غلط كمان نعيط ونندب حظنا ونتهم الطرف الاخر انه هو بس اللى مجرم لان المصيبة بتحتاج طرفين وبكامل ارادتهم*

*ربنا يحافظ على ولادنا من كل شر متربص بهم امين †*


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

بدايتنا اعتذر عن تاخري عن المناقشة بسبب المشغولية.
احب أن اشكر كل من شارك في المناقشة حتى الأن.
تلخيص الحوار حتى الأن:
يرى كثير من الأعضاء ( googa2007 و Coptic Man و REDEMPTION و الملك العقرب و فراشة مسيحية و coptic ) ان في هذه الحالة البنت مشتركة في الخطأ بنسبة كبيرة لانها وثقت باحدهم. وكلامهم به الكثير من المنطق.




> تم تصوير الشريط  بعد ان زجوا بالفتاة فى منزل مجاور لها ، بواسطه علاء الذى وثقت فيه الفتاة ،


 
اتفق معكم أن في هذه الحالة البنت مشتركة في الخطأ لانها *وثقت باحدهم* كما ذكر الموضوع. وهو خطأ كبير ارجو ان يتعلم الجميع منه.  وقد قلت ذلك في مداخلة سابقاً




egyptchristian قال:


> 2- اتفق مع googa2007 و Coptic Man أنه في أحيان كثيرة يقع جزء من الخطأ على الفتاة بتصديق كل ما يقال لها أو بثقتها الزائدة في كل من حولها.


 
لي بعض الملاحظات البسيطة:
أولاً أحب ان اشكر أختي الغالية coptic على مداخلتها القيمة جداً التي أثرت الموضوع بما طرحته عن دور الأسرة والكنيسة في الأهتمام بتربية واخلاقيات ورعاية اولادها وبناتها. وان بعض الشباب المسيحي يتعرض ايضاً للأسلمة بطرق ملتوية وبعضهم ايضاً مشتركين في الخطأ. واختلف معها في نقطة بسيطة لاداعي لذكرها الأن لان ليس هدفي مناقشة هذه الحالة فحسب ولكن هدفي مناقشة موضوع خطف البنات واجبرهم على الأسلام ككل كما ذكرت في مداخلة سابقة http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=390780&postcount=8  
فلقد ناقشتي النقطة الثانية بطريقة رائعة ارجوا أن أعرف وجهة نظرك في باقي النقاط.
ويجب ان لا ننسي أن بعض البنات الأخرى تخطف كما حدث مع البنت التي كانت راجعة من خلوة في الدير وكانت تريد ان تترهباً وذهبت الى أب اعترفها لمناقشة الموضوع وخطفت في الطريق. او البنت التي كانت تستعد لزواجها من خطيبها التي كانت تحبه وذهبت واشترت باقي لاوزم الفرح واتصلت بأمها وهي فرحة بعد ان اشترت كل ما تحتاج الية وقالت انها راجعة وخطفت.
او خطف البنات القصر .... و ...و
وقد شاهت الكثير من الفديوهات لكل هذه الجرائم علي      http://www.copts-united.com/
ٍساحاول وضعها هنا ليكتمل الموضوع وياريت حد يساعدني في ذلك لو لديه هذه الفديوهات مجمعة ويوفر علي عناء البحث في الأرشيف.

لدي تعلقيات اخرى ساضعها لاحقأً


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

مش عارفه ليه الفيديو مشتغلش معايا لكن   ميرسى يا كوبتك قلتى كل اللى كنت عايزه أاوله فى الموضوع ده ..............وربنا يستر على بناتنا .


----------



## sant felopateer (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

الكلمة ديه قالها ربنا للقديس الانبا انطونيوس:
"اهتم بخلاص نفسك فقط لان تدبير هذه الامور هو حسب مشيئة الله و ليس لك ان تعرف شيئا عنها"
و انا شايف ان البنات مش غلطانة ده ابليس هو الغلطان و سلام الرب يكون معك


----------



## snow_white7 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

الفيديو مش  بيشتغل ؟؟؟ 

مجرد صور فقط .


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مش عارفه ليه الفيديو مشتغلش معايا لكن ميرسى يا كوبتك قلتى كل اللى كنت عايزه أاوله فى الموضوع ده ..............وربنا يستر على بناتنا .


 


snow_white7 قال:


> الفيديو مش بيشتغل ؟؟؟
> 
> مجرد صور فقط .


 
يحتاج الفديو إلى برنامج QuickTime ويمكن تنزيله مجانأً من النت


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

أخي الحبيب REDEMPTION...
أعجبت كثيراً بطريقة تحليلك للموضوع المحايدة والموضوعية. واتفق معك في تحليلك الرائع.
لكن لي ملاحظة صغيرة:
في الواقع أنا استبعد هذا الأحتمال:


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> و ربما يكون الأمر كله مجرد واقعة دعارة بين ثلاثة شباب و فتاة ، و الجميع مسلمون .. ربما .. فليس معنى ذكر الاسماء أن ما قيل عنهم حقيقى بأنهم (( إستدرجوا )) هذه الفتاة (( المسيحية )) كى يجعلوها ترتد عن المسيحية و تدخل الإسلام بهذه الطريقة القذرة ، فالانترنت مجال خصب للقيل و القال و التأليف .. و ما من رقابة على أحد .. الكل له الحق


 
للأسباب الأتيه:-
1-للسبب الذي ذكرته:


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> فهم يتحركون بحرية و ثقه ، و تدل تعبيرات وجوههم على الرضاء التام مما يفعلونه بهذه الفتاة المسكينة ، فهى حلال لهم تماماً ، لقد أحلها الله لهم من وجهة نظرهم ، فهى ليست فريسة .. بل حقهم .. أنهم يعيشون عصر العبيد كما كانت تعيشة الامة الاسلاميه فى بداية ظهورها إبان حياة رسولها ، فكل ما هو غير مسلم يكون ملكهم بلا منازع ..


 
2- لماذا يصورون اعتدائهم على الفتاة الا أذا كانوا يعلمون انهم لن يحكموا على جريمتهم وهو ما يحدث عند الأعتداء على القبطيات لان الشرطة في صفهم.
3-  ذكر الأسماء والصور والمكان و عائلة قبطية كبيرة وكل التفاصيل الأخرى تبين انهم يتكلمون على بنت معينة معروفة لديهم.
4- لماذا يخاطر اصحاب الموقع بفقد مصداقيتهم بالكذب في كذبه يسهل كشفها.
5- الكذب ليس محلل لدينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

شكرا" للتوضيح وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



سلامو نعمة قال:


> السلام اعليكم و رحمة الله
> لمادا اخواني تنسبون كل عمل مجرم الى الاسلام .الاسلام بريء منهم او ان اسمائهم اسلامية الله يهديكم
> ان متل هده الاعمال توجد في بلدي المسلم
> انها اعمال قراصنة همهم الوحيد جمع النقود
> ...


 
مرحباً اخي الحبيب "سلامو نعمة" في الحوار...
وما رايك اخي الفاضل في الصلوات التي نسمعها خارجة من الجوامع من عينة :
"اللهم يتم أولادهم ويقول المصلون آمين، اللهم رمل نسائهم ويقول المصلون آمين، اللهم انصرنا على القوم الكافرين، ويقول المصلون آمين.....اللهم دمر بيوتهم وفرق جمعهم ....اللهم اصبهم من الامراض ما يعجزون عن رده...اللهم لا تجعل لهم من الدنيا نصيب...ولا تجعل من مماتهم هناء لاهلهم..." إلى اخرة

هل كل الذين يصلون في هذه الجوامع غير مسلمين؟

وماذا عن الذين يخرجون من صلاة الجمعة ويهجموا على بيوت و محلات المسيحيين ويقتلوا من يقتلوا وينهبوا ما ينهبوا ويحرقوا ما يحرقوا؟ هم ايضأً لا يعرفون الأسلام؟!

وماذا عن من يسمونهم "شهداء" الذين يفجرون ويذبحون ولا يرحموا عجوز أو أمرآة او طفل؟! اليس لهؤلاء "اعلى مرتبة في الجنة"! 

هل كل هؤلاء لا يعرفون الأسلام؟!

ارجو ان لا تغضب من صارحتي. ولك كل الحب والأحترام


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

اللي ما يشتغلش عنده الفيديو ينزل كويك تايم

واللي مش عارف يراسلني برسالة خاصة وها ابعتله الفيلم


----------



## egyptchristian (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



Coptic Man قال:


> اللي ما يشتغلش عنده الفيديو ينزل كويك تايم
> 
> واللي مش عارف يراسلني برسالة خاصة وها ابعتله الفيلم


 
ربنا ميحرمناش منك ابداً يا مينا. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وحياتك.


----------



## man4truth (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*ربنا يرحم ويحافظ على أولادة​*


----------



## nonaa (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا يحافظ على بتاته واولادة من الذئاب المنتشرين حولينا
ابعد عننا التجارب الصعبه يا رب


----------



## coptic hero (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

100% البنت غلطانه وشكلها كانت رايحه معاهم بمزاجها لآنه مستحيل تبقى بنت فى وسط 3 شباب وتفلت منهم وبصراحه شكلها كان باين انها متعوده على لقائهم مع الآسف


----------



## djameloz (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

هذا ليس من الاسلام والله حرام هذا عمل شنيع يدينه الاسلام لانها حرمة لايجوز هذا في ديننا ارجو عقاب كل من يفعل هذا باي امراة او فتات كانت مسلمة او مسيخية او حتى هندوسية وهذه العيال حرامية ولا يسحون من الله هز وجل ونرجو نحن المسلمين عقابهم وبشدة وامام الناس جميعا هذا انتهاك صريح لحرمة الناس وفي ديننا *لا اكراه في الدين* ان كانو يقولون لاسلمتها هذو زنادقة شر العباد الاسلام بريء وصريح في هذا الامر وكل الامور الاخرة والله ليسو من الاسلام غير انهم مسلمين  ان كانو حقا مسلمين


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ااااللي يبي يسلم يااا حياااه الباااب مفتوح ...
ومااا حد يقدر يغصب الثاااااني..
الااا لو الشخص الثااااني هذااا عطاااه فرصه...
ملينااا من هاااالقصص اللي مااا لهااا داااعي ...
وماااا ادري وش المقصود منهااا الصراااحه.!!!


من جديد نقووول:
ولاااااااا اكرااااه في ااالدين...


واااللي يتبع غير هاااالشرع ...
فحساااابه على ااالله...

تحياااتي

اياااان


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



> من جديد نقووول:
> ولاااااااا اكرااااه في ااالدين...


*هذا النص منسوخ 
بسورة التوبة
والاحاديث الكثيرة​*


----------



## elmasee7 7ayati90 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

الله يحفظ بناتنا


----------



## snow_white7 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



egyptchristian قال:


> يحتاج الفديو إلى برنامج QuickTime ويمكن تنزيله مجانأً من النت



ايوه  يا ايجيبت كريست بس انا  مش عارفه انزله اصلا 

عشان يشتغل بالبرنامج ده ولا  لاء ....... انا لما بدوس بالمووس

على الفيلم عشان ينزل ..... بيظهر لى صور  بس مش  عارفه  انت

فاهمنى  ولا  لاء. ياريت حد يرفعه  تانى وشكرا  مقدماااا


----------



## snow_white7 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



Coptic Man قال:


> اللي ما يشتغلش عنده الفيديو ينزل كويك تايم
> 
> واللي مش عارف يراسلني برسالة خاصة وها ابعتله الفيلم



انا  بقى  يا  كوبتك  مش  عارفه  انزل  الفيلم  اساسا ؟؟


----------



## asula (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

حتى لو كانت البنت وثقت به فهل هذا  العمل جزاء للثقة التي وضعتها بهم؟؟ 
هل في هذا الزمان اذا بنت خرجت مع ولد لازم ينهش لحمها
هل البنت اذا وثقت بولد مسلم لازم يخونها ؟؟
لا ترمو كل الي صار على البنت 
لو الولد يحبها كان عرف كيف يحافظ عليها مش يدعي جماعتو للوليمة
وانا ما انكر غلط البنت 


لا اعتقد لكن المشكلة ان المسلمون دائما يتهربون من كل شي باقوال غير منطقية هروبا من مواجهة الموقف 
يعني احنا لا نعرف التباسات الموضوع بس سؤالي هو لماذا هذا العمل الجبنان 
تتوقعون الي قام بهذا العمل هو انسان لا اعتقد بل هو حيوان ينطاع وراء غرائزهم المقززة 
ما حلللكم محمد الزواجات باشكالها 
من المتعة والسفر والمسيار والعرفي والشرعي والطابع والللللخ 
كل هذا خلصتو منا حتى تجراتم تعملو هالشي 
بالنسبة الي اعتقد ان الاسلام وجد لشي واحد فقط 
هو الجنس 
هذا هو الاسلام 
ليش الرجل ما عرف يحافظ على البنت؟؟ وانا ما اشيل الغلط عن البنت 
بس لا كل واحد يحلل بكيفة ويسوي نفسة هو ابو العريف 
يعني البنت الي صار بها مهما كان هي انظربت ضربة عظيمة 
ويكفي الي صارلها
وانا مش ححكم عليها 
بس الي حقولو هو الرب ياخذ بايده وبيد عيلتها
والرب يسامح الي كان السبب


----------



## djameloz (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



djameloz قال:


> هذا ليس من الاسلام والله حرام هذا عمل شنيع يدينه الاسلام لانها حرمة لايجوز هذا في ديننا ارجو عقاب كل من يفعل هذا باي امراة او فتات كانت مسلمة او مسيخية او حتى هندوسية وهذه العيال حرامية ولا يسحون من الله هز وجل ونرجو نحن المسلمين عقابهم وبشدة وامام الناس جميعا هذا انتهاك صريح لحرمة الناس وفي ديننا *لا اكراه في الدين* ان كانو يقولون لاسلمتها هذو زنادقة شر العباد الاسلام بريء وصريح في هذا الامر وكل الامور الاخرة والله ليسو من الاسلام غير انهم مسلمين  ان كانو حقا مسلمين



اقرأ هذا يا هذا


----------



## asula (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

حظرتك مع مين تتكلم ؟؟ ولو كنت انا الي عم تتكلم عنه فالي اسم


----------



## jesus11 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

طب يسوع ليه لم ينقذها؟


----------



## djameloz (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



asula قال:


> حظرتك مع مين تتكلم ؟؟ ولو كنت انا الي عم تتكلم عنه فالي اسم



عذرا ما اقصد الاهانة ياasula    اقصد اقرأ  ردي بتمعن و المسلم الحقيقي لا يحب الضلم لان 
الله حرم الضلم على نفسه  في شريعتنا لا يجوز الضلم حتى على الحيوان .والمسيحية لا تجوز الضلم ايضا حتى الديانات الغير سماوية مثل  البوذية  تحرم الضلم فمابالك بديانات السماوية مثل الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية  عمل هؤلاء الشباب مخزي جدا ينكره الغير العاقل مابالك بالعاقل


----------



## asula (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

اها 
شكرا على التوضيح 
بس انا اصلا استفزني الموضوع 
واسفة على كلامي 
وشكرا

عزيزي الاخ jesus11 الرب يسوع لم ينقذها ليتمجد اسمه بها
يعني انا حسالك الرب يسوع ليش ما انقذ القديسين من الذبح والاضطهاد
علشان تكون شهادة لهم ولايمانهم
وهذي البنت هم نفس الشي
يعني كثير بنات اغتصبو وبقو مسيحيات 
وقسم قتلو وقطعو وحرقت اجسادهم
هذا كلة شهادة لايمانهم بالرب يسوع
ومثل ما قال الرب يسوع((والذي يصبر الى المنتهى يخلص))
يعني لازم نصبر بكل الاوجاع والشدائد
وقول الرب يسوع   (طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم واستهزئو بكم من اجل اسمي فلكم ملكوت الله)


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

*الموضوع اصبح شرس و منظم و من الدوله*
* له حماية و موافقة و مباركة*
*برجاء نشره*​java******:ol('http://freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/1877/1/');


الأسلمة بالإغتصاب والإرهاب   

السبت, 21 يوليو 2007 
*













 عمرو نصار ينزع ملابس الفتاة 
 عمرو وأحمد يستعدون للتصوير بجانب الفتاة 
 أحمد فتحى الريس ، الزوج المفترض بعد العملية ​*​*
**
حصل الأقباط الأحرار على شريط فيديو يفضح محاولة أسلمة فتاة قبطية تنتمى لإحدى العائلات القبطية الكبيرة بمحافظة المنيا عن طريق احتجازها فى منزل مجاور لها تم استدراجها اليه بواسطة جارها علاء عمر (الذى قام بالتصوير) ، لتفاجئ بوجود مجموعة من الشباب المسلم  الذين انتزعوا عنها ثيابها واجبروها على التصوير عارية ، ثم اجبروها على التصوير عارية بجوار احدهم عارياً تماما أيضا ويدعي احمد فتحى الريس ، وهو الزوج المفترض الذى كان سيتزوجها بعد تهديدها بالشريط وبعد حصوله على مبلغ 30 ألف جنيه من الجمعية الشرعية بأبى قرقاص بمحافظة المنيا بعد اتمام العملية 
هذا وقد قمنا بإخفاء ملامح وجه الفتاة واخفاض الصوت حيث يتم استخدام الفاظ نابية جداً طوال فترة التسجيل 
المختطفون هم: 
​
**1- علاء عمر عبد الجابر قام بالتصوير
2- عمرو نصار 
3- احمد فتحى الريس .وهو  الزوج المفترض بعد الضغط على الفتاه بالتسجيل لأسلمتها . ويعمل على عربة سندوتشات فول بلدى
وتم تصويره بالكاميرا العادية عاريا تماما بجوار الفتاة بعد ان نزعوا عنها كل ثيابها ، لاستخدام الصور فى تهديد عائلتها.
4- شقيق عمرو نصار
5-  مدبر العملية وهو عضو نشط من اعضاء الجمعية الشرعية بابي قرقاص وهو صاحب الفكره و كان من المفترض  قيامه بدفع  30 ألف جنيه مصري كثمن لهذا العمل لو قامت الفتاة بإشهار إسلامها  *
*تم تصوير الشريط  بعد ان زجوا بالفتاة فى منزل مجاور لها ، بواسطه علاء الذى وثقت فيه الفتاة ،  وتم تهديها أثناء تصويرها بقتلها فى حال صراخها.* 
*تم ايضا  تهديد الفتاة بما حدث لأخرى من مدينة مجاورة تم قتلها فى احد المقابر بعد عملية مجامعة بالإكراه معها  وأتهم فيها ثمانيه افراد الاسلاميون أفرج عنهم بلا اى ضمانات بواسطة نيابة ديروط وكانوا من ديرمواس القريبه جدا من ديروط . وكان الغرض من تذكير الضحيه هو ارهابها لتنصاع  لهم فى اتمام عملية التصوير . 
الاربعه المختطفون لهم سوابق جنائيه وهم بلطجية ولهم سوابق فى  فرض الاتاوات على المسيحيين وخاصة التجار منهم فى احدى مدن محافظة المنيا. وجدير بالذكر أن علاء عمر عبد الجابر محبوس حاليا على ذمة تحقيقات فى خطف شخص مسلم لاجباره على التوقيع على ايصالات أمانه لصالح طرف اخر . *

*يُلاحظ فى الفيديو انهيار الفتاة ومحاولتها الكثيفة لمقاومة تلك الوحوش الآدمية الذين تجردوا من أية مشاعر انسانية وانعدمت أخلاقهم . *
* وعند نجاح الفتاة فى الإفلات منهم اخيرا إتخذ بعض افراد هذه المجموعه هذا التصوير - بخلاف المتفق عليه مع عضو الجمعيه الشرعية - للتربح بتهديد عائلتها او ببيع هذه المقاطع لمن يدفع . *

*وده لينك الفيديو *​ 
http://freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/1877/1/​​


----------



## eadyouhana (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*



The Star قال:


> *[]الموضوع اصبح شرس و منظم و من الدوله[/COLOR]*
> * له حماية و موافقة و مباركة*
> *برجاء نشره*​
> 
> ...


وهي ما تكون بنت ربنا واهلها ربوها كويس لية تثق في شخص غير مسيحي


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

الرب معنا ياخي يحافظ علينا احنا عيشين وسط غابة من الوحوش المفترسة الى بيقع بيموت يالة كلنا نصلى من اجل اختنا ومن اجل اصدقائنا واخوتنا فى المسيحية المسيح هو خلاصنا وحيتنا يسوع المسيح قال سيكون لكم ضيق فى الارض يااحبائى الصلاة هو الشيء الوحيد لخلاصنا


----------



## sunny man (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

لا عجب فى ذلك يا أخى فهى أوامر الله الواحد الأحد الذين يؤمنون به. فلنتضرع الى رب المجد لكى يحمى أولادنا و بناتنا من هذا الشيطان الذى ضل الكثيرين


----------



## the servant (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

ربنا قادر يحمي شعبة وكنيستة من عدو الخير وجنودة


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

ربنا يحمينا من عدو الخير المسيح خلاصنا                                   الرب نورى وخلاصى ففمن اخاف الرب نورى وخلاصى فممن اجزع


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

[Q-BIBLE]*لِيَ الاِنْتِقَامُ، أَنَا أُجَازِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

اة ياخى عندك خق هم عندهم الانتقام ومن يناقش ويناضل فهو كافر


----------



## eadyouhana (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

هوذا علي كفي نقشتك... هكذا قال السيد المسيح.نعم نحن محروسون من اللة .ولكن الانسان مخير وليس مسير لأن اللة ميزنا عن سائر المخلوقات .فأقول  ان حفظنا وصاياة فهو امين وعادل .ولكن ان انسقنا وراء رغباتنا وشهواتنا فيكون هناك البكاء وصرير الأسنان .هل يااخوتي نجني من الحسك تينا.ليحفظنا اللة ويبعد عنا كل شر وشرير.ونصلي كثير حتي يخفف اللة   عنا تلك البلايا ويرسل لنا ملاك السلامة ليرافقنا في كل حياتنا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

أولا" اللينك لا يعمل عندى ............ثانيا" والاهم سامحونى أنا لا أشعر بالتعاطف مع هذه الفتاه ولا أستطيع ان التمس لها العذر فيما فعلته بنفسها وبأهلها ............على أى اساس وثقت فى هذا الشاب المسلم وما كان الغرض ان تذهب معه الى اى مكان  ومن المؤكد طبعا" انه مكان مهجور أو خالى من السكان حتى يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا فيه ما فعلوه فمن أين أتت بهذه الثقه العمياء فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........هل من المحتمل انه كان يمثل عليها الحب وهل هى وافقته فاذا كانت سمحت بمثل هذا الخطاء ان يحدث فليس لها عندى ا ى تعاطف أو احساس انها مظلومه ...........فى الحقيقه لا اعرف اذا كنت بذلك أظلمها أو أقسو عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وربنا يستر على بناتنا وليفتح أعينهم على ما يدبر لهم فى الخفاء .


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

انا معاك ياخى بس نصلى من اجل اخوتنا ياخى الشيطان اسلحة كتير اوى لاولد المسيح المسيح يترئف علينا


----------



## veronika (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

صحيح  اللي  حصل  دة  شيء  محزن
لكن  ازاي  البنت  تثق  في  الشاب  دة  للدرجة دي  و  خاصة انه  غير  مسيحي  
و ياريت  دة   يكون  درس   للبنات  المسيحيات  انهم  لا  يثقوا  في  اي  شخص و خاصة ان  كان  غير  مسيحي
وربنا  يرحمنا


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

*اللهم يا كافي...

قصة مزعجة ... ويا إخواني لازم نلتمس للبنتت أعذارها ..
إحنا ماندري إيش كانت ظروفها ..

عموماً... جل من لا يخطيء*


----------



## Ramzi (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

ممكن تكون هاي البنت درس لبنات اخريات

وانا لا اتعاطف معها ... و انما اتعاطف مع اهلها المساكين
فهي لا تستاهل التعاطف . ان ذهبت بملئ ارادتها مع الشاب الى (((منزله))) اما لو ذهبت بالاكراه فهو امر اخر

الله يحمي بناتنا  و شبابنا †††††


----------



## همسات دافئة (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

انا تعقيبى على الموضوع انو الفتاة ملهاش عدر 
وبعدين بشكل عام المسيحيات بيعملن عمايل اكتر من هيك
لبسهن ضيق ومغرى مش بس الشباب المسلمين بدهم ينجنو لا والمسيحية كمان
يعنى مش لازم يلبسن الجينز والبدى عشان ما حدا يكلمهن 
عشان هيك الاسلام محرم كل لبس الجينز وبيقلنا
استرو عوراتكم 
والى بيستر عورتو ما حدا بيكلمو


----------



## همسات دافئة (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصوير فتاه مسيحية واسلامها بالغصب*

انا كنت بزور بيت لحم دايما بشوف المسيحيات لابسات لبس غصبا عن الواحد ومش بس المسيحيات لا وفى مسلمات 
بس بجد نحنا بندعى الكل يحتشم فى اللبس ما يعرض جسمو فى الشارع عيب
مش من اخلاقنا نعرض لحمنا بالشارع


----------



## Coptic Lady (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*



انا تعقيبى على الموضوع انو الفتاة ملهاش عدر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ممممممم اولا اهلا يا استاذ همسات دافية واول جمله منك منقدرش نغلطك خالص*


*



وبعدين بشكل عام المسيحيات بيعملن عمايل اكتر من هيك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*طب ليه كده يا عم الدافى انت وبعدين مين انت عشان تدى روحك الحق تعمم على كل المسيحيات !! ثم مش مكسوف من روحك لما تتكلم عاللبس وانتم منقباتكم فضايحهم على الانترنت مشالله ولو تحب اجيبلك فيديوهات بس الواحد يخاف على شعور بناتنا يعنى*
*ثم انتم معقدين من شياكة واناقة المسيحية ليه ؟؟ هو عشان ستاتكم تقرف يعنى وماشيين زى اكياس الزباله بالخيمة السودة !!*
*وهى الخيمة السوده منعتهم من العهر والدعارة ده ولا مؤاخذة النقاب بيدخل راجل على ست فى اوضة نومها وجوزها مغفل بره مش دريان *
*وبعدين لو حتى فرضنا فرضا ان المسيحيات لبسهن ضيق ومحزء كمان هل ده مبرر ان الدكر المسلم منكم يبقى عينه تنقلع عليها ويمشى ياهث وراها زى البوبى ؟؟*
*هو انتم المحرك بتاعكم هو اللبس وبس ؟؟*
*ولا انتم رجالة عينكم تندب فيها رصاصة اصلا ومش بيملا عينكم غير التراب !!!*
*معلش انا بس بسأل واستفسر عشان حسب ردك حنكمل حوارنا 





			لبسهن ضيق ومغرى مش بس الشباب المسلمين بدهم ينجنو لا والمسيحية كمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جن يبقى يلخبطك ولامؤاخذة يعنى 
احب اعرفك ان بوجه عام الراجل اللى يتأثر بجيبة قصيرة ولا بدى وتخليه ولا الحيوان وتثير غريزته كدا من باب للطاق يبقى مش راجل يبقى ..... ولا بلاش عيب
خليك انت فى شوال البطاطس اللى لونه اسود وربنا بس عالم باللى تحته 





			يعنى مش لازم يلبسن الجينز والبدى عشان ما حدا يكلمهن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا امووووووووور هو الجينز والبدى اللى حيخلى البنت وحشة وعدم لبسهم يخليها طاهرة شريفة عفيفة

سورى يعنى جتها نيله اللى عاوزة خلف 




			عشان هيك الاسلام محرم كل لبس الجينز وبيقلنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طب وحياة والدك هاتلى الاية اللى قالت كده من قرانك الكريم جدا اوى خالص
بلا وكسة ده نص المحجبات بيلبسوا الجينز ابو وسط واقع ده مش مهم وسطها يبان وبطنها تنبان المهم قصة شعرها متبانش 
تخلف 




			استرو عوراتكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طب واللى عورته مش فى لبسه لكن فى قلبه يسترها ازاى ؟؟
اهو واحد زيك كده من كلامك شكلك شرقان وحالتك تغم واى جيبة معدية قدامك حتريل عليها طب الحل ايه وقتها نلبسها خيمة ولا انت تتلم وتبطل تبص على المحرم عليك يا بنى ادم
اللى قلبه عاهر مهما دارى بيفضل عاهر واللى قلبه نضيف لو شاف ست عريانه يغطيها 






			والى بيستر عورتو ما حدا بيكلمو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلمتكم جنباكم

جاتكم القرف مليتوا البلد

*


----------



## Coptic Lady (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



> انا كنت بزور بيت لحم دايما بشوف المسيحيات لابسات لبس غصبا عن الواحد ومش بس المسيحيات لا وفى مسلمات
> بس بجد نحنا بندعى الكل يحتشم فى اللبس ما يعرض جسمو فى الشارع عيب
> مش من اخلاقنا نعرض لحمنا بالشارع


 
*اه اه اه صح مش بتعرضوا لحمكم فى الشارع لكن بتعرضوه فى بيوت الدعارة اللى فيها المنقبات بتدفع هى فلوس للرجاله عشان مزاجهم*

*بزمتك مش مكسوف من طريقة تفكيرك اللى حصرت الشرف والعفة فى اللبس وبس !!!*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*+*


نحن لن نتحدث عن الطهارة فى المسيحية ، ففي الواقع هي أكبر من أن تحتويها مشاركة واحدة .. او مواضيع كاملة .. أو حتى موقع بأكمله .. دون مبالغة إطلاقاً ، و لكني أقول للاخ العزيز .. همسات دافئة .. 

هناك فرق كبير بين أن (( يُعثر )) المرء من منظر مُعثر .. و بين أن يتسجيب لرغباته و يعمل على إشباعها بكل الطرق ..

فكتابنا المُقدس يقول : 

[Q-BIBLE] 
ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب،(1 بط 3 : 3)
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
بل ماذا يا الله ؟​ 
يقول :​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 
بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن.( 1 بط 3 : 4)
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
فالعثرة ستوجد طالما نحن موجودون فى العالم :​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 
ويل للعالم من العثرات. فلا بد أن تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة. ( مت 18: 7)
[/Q-BIBLE]
​و لكن الإنسان المؤمن هو من ينتصر على تلك العثرات ، و ليس معنى كلامى أننا لا نُدين العثرات ، و لكن بالاكثر ننظر إلى العمق .. 
المشكلة أن هناك من ينظر إلى الخارج .. و يظن أنه بالملبس المُحتشم يكون المرء تقياً طاهراً .. ظلموك أيها المظهر الخارجي ..

*فالعقيدة الحقيقة هى ما تهتم بالداخل .. و العقيدة الزائفة هي ما تهتم بالقشور ، فليس كل ما يلمع .. ذهباً *

فالحقيقة عزيزى أن هجوم بعض الشباب المسلمين على الفتيات المسيحيات بحجة ملابسهن المُعثرة .. هو فقر فى الاخلاق .. و فقر فى العقيدة - و عذراً لقولي هذا - فلو أدركوا هؤلاء الشباب العفة الحقيقية و معني الطهارة الحقيقية .. ما كانوا أقدموا على تلك الافعال (( الحيوانية )) .. 

منذ فترة كنت بالقاهرة .. و ذهبت مع صديق عزيز لي إلى إحدى الـ (( Cafe Shop )) بالزمالك ، وهو مكان هادىء .. و محترم .. و يمتاز بالطابع الشرقي القديم من أغاني قديمة على العود .. المهم ، لفت إنتباهي منظر غريب بالفعل .. ثلاث سيدات .. منقبات بالكامل .. و معهن زوجهن .. رجل ضخم .. جلسن يشربن (( *الشيشة *)) !! .. رأيت ذلك كثيراً فى بعض الصور و افلام الحفلات .. و لكنها المره الأولى التى أراها أمامي فى الواقع .. ناهيك عن الضحكات الحادة .. التى حتماً لن يحتملها مُراهق  .

قد تجد فتيات مسيحيات زائدن بعض الشىء فى لبسهن .. و لكن ما هي قضيتك أنت ؟ .. إسعى لخلاص نفسك يا صديقى .. أنظر أين أنت .. فلازال أمامك المشوار طويل .. كشاب مُسلم .. و بعدها تعالى نتناقش فى قضية الملابس المُعثرة 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جو كار (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

الله محبة يغفر خطينا  يرحمنا جميعا


----------



## sosana (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

_*ربنا يحافظ على بناته و يحميهم *_​


----------



## همسات دافئة (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

انا كل كلامكو ما بدخل راسى انا بس بدى احكيلكم كلمة انتو يلى بتعملو بيها بس تعين حكى على الفاضى
انا بدى اوضحلكو انو الدين المسيحى كان قبل الاسلامى واتى الدين الاسلامى ختام الانبياء والرسل والقران الكريم اخر الكتب
فهلقيت الكتب كلها لربنا 
طبعا كلنا بنامن بربنا
انا بدى احكيلكم حاجة اجت فى كلام ربنا من القران الكريم

فى اية بتحكى 
ومن يبتغى ديناا غير الاسلام فلن يقبل منه وهوة فى الاخرة من الخاسرين
يعنى انا ببشركو والله اعلم طبعا ادا انتو مش على الاسلام ما ضنيت تدخلو الجنه وانا سيبلكم المنتدى كلو لانو كلو كلام كفر بكفر وانا من دينى واخلاقى ما بسمح الى انى اشوف ناس كفرة متلكو وانتو مصدقين حالكم
لا انتو عارفين الحقيقة وما بدكم تحكو ولا بدكم تسلمو بس انا بطمنكو انتو الخسرانين ويلا كل واحد يدور على حالو


----------



## egyptchristian (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



snow_white7 قال:


> ايوه يا ايجيبت كريست بس انا مش عارفه انزله اصلا
> 
> عشان يشتغل بالبرنامج ده ولا لاء ....... انا لما بدوس بالمووس
> 
> ...


 
أسف للتأخير. لا تحتاجي اختي الغالية لتنزيل الفيلم على جهازك. بعد تحميل البرنامج على جهازك يمكنك  مشاهده online على ال site المرفقه في اول مشاركة في الموضوع.


----------



## egyptchristian (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

 كثيراً من اخوتي المسلمين الأفاضل يرفضون هذه الطريقة البشعة في نشر الأسلام ويقولون ان الأسلام يؤمن بحرية العقيدة وانه لا اكراه في الدين...

ولكن...

ماذا عن حد الردة؟! 
هل حرية العقيدة في نظر الأسلام في اتجاة واحد؟ يعني لو المسيحي اسلم يبقى حرية اعتقاد ولو مسلم بقى مسيحي يبقى مرتد ومحلل دمه؟!!!

وماذا عن نشر الأسلام بحد السيف؟
اما الأسلام أو الجزية أو القتل!!! أليس هذا أكراه في الدين؟!!!

ولكم مني كل الأحترام والمحبه.


----------



## koka_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

فى الاول شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة انا عن نفسى بقول بجد حررررررام كدة اللى بيحصل فينا دة  تانى حاجة هو دة الاسلام بجد     لا تعليق

صديقتكم الجديدة كــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## dream2010 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويحميهم من شر العالم واولاد العالم.....بصلوات ام النور والقديسين


----------



## فــ ــآندآم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

مبارك بيفكرنى بايام السادات , وتشجيع الجماعات والاخوان , واتوقع له نفس النهايه


----------



## فــ ــآندآم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

سامحونى يا اخواتى , الفيديو ده مفهوش صوت , يعنى مفهوش ادانه للمغتصبين انهم يغتصبوها من اجل الاسلام , وكمان اش ضمنا ان البنت دى مسيحية , ما ممكن تكون مش مسيحية , وكمان ازى تمكنت البنت من الهرب , مش متوقع انها تهرب بسهوله . من الاخر الفيديو ده مش دليل , وكمان قرات فى صحيفه ان ام البنت اسمها هدى , وقالت دى مش بنتى , ده واحد زميلى فى الشغل قال انها بنتى عشان يرفتنى من وظيفتى ., وكمان هو ميعرفش اسم بنتى اساسا , وقرات مره تانيه ان الفتاه تم نعيها وماتت , ومش عارف الحقيقة فين , نفسى اعرف حاجه فى البلد دى حقيقة لو مره واحده , وشكرا , وحبة المسيح تملىء قلوبكم


----------



## fomancho48 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

اشكر محبتكم واتمنى ان انال بركه المنتدى المملو ء بركه ونعمه  ورب المجد يعوض تعب القائمين على خدمه المنتدى بكل الخير    وشكرررررررررررا


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*فين المسلمين الكلاب عشان يردوا علي الاجرام*


----------



## koko_nana (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

بجد ربنا يلاحرحمنا انا فعلا متضايقة جداااااااااااااااااااااا لان اللى بيحصل دة حرام وحرام اوى 
انا مش فاهمة ازاى ربنا ماوقفش جنبها وانقذها من موقف زى دة
فين ربنا فى موقف زى دة ؟ هى مش دى بنت من بناتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وازاى يرضلها بكل البهدلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى كدة بقى ممكن انا كمان اتحط فى موقف زى دة وربنا مايوقفش جنبى ولا ينقذنى ويسبنى اتبهدل كل البهدلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اين انت ياربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mase7ya (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*



koko_nana قال:


> بجد ربنا يلاحرحمنا انا فعلا متضايقة جداااااااااااااااااااااا لان اللى بيحصل دة حرام وحرام اوى
> انا مش فاهمة ازاى ربنا ماوقفش جنبها وانقذها من موقف زى دة
> فين ربنا فى موقف زى دة ؟ هى مش دى بنت من بناتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وازاى يرضلها بكل البهدلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وعلى كدة بقى ممكن انا كمان اتحط فى موقف زى دة وربنا مايوقفش جنبى ولا ينقذنى ويسبنى اتبهدل كل البهدلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اين انت ياربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*مش لازم اتكون ثقتنا فى اللة مهزوزة هيك 

وعلى فكرة هى الغلطانة لو انها عنجد محترمة كان مش لازم ترضى اتروح مع واحد غريب 

لية  احنا انسيب حالنا نوقع فى الغلط وبعدين نيجى انقول لية يا اللة صار هيك ولية عملت هيك ..
 الحق عليها 
لازم الواحد يكون عندو مخ وما يأمن على هالاشكال وبالذات المسلمين منهم   خصوصا فى وقتنا هذا *


----------



## christin (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

*انا مش عارفه اقول ايه
ربنا موجود وهو قادر يحفظ اولاده من اللي بيحصل ده*


----------



## على فتحى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

على فكره هوة حرام ليكو وحلال فينا معندنا بنات بتغتصب برضو  بس الفرق انهم بيبقى غصب عنهم مش بتروح البيت معاه  وكانت رايح البيت ليه هيقرا عليه الفتحه ولا هيصلو مع بعض ياناس فكرو صح دول مغتصبين يعنى الاسلام مش معترف بيهم ودول جزائهم الناررررررررررررر مش كل غلطه تنسبوها لنا فكر كده هتلاقى جارك مسلم  وجار عمك مسلممش معنى ان واحد عمل حاجه غلط خلاص بقينا كلنا خاطائين


----------



## koka_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

بجد حرام اوووووووووووووى كدة ​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيلم فيديو يثبت محاولات اسلمه البنات القبطيات*

يا استاذ علي ما انتوا برضه بتعملوا كدة 
لو واحد مسيحي عمل حاجة غلط بيبقى المسيحين كلهم وحشين 

على العموم ربنا قادر يحافظ على ولاده


----------



## egyptchristian (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*الفيلم التسجيلي الوثائقي إضطهاد الأقباط الجزء الأول*

الفيلم التسجيلي الوثائقي إضطهاد الأقباط الجزء الأول ​ 
مائة وأربعين حالة إختطاف وإغتصاب وأسلمة إجبارية لقاصرات وغيرهن حسب التصنيف القانوني الدقيق لكلمة الإختطاف والإغتصاب والأسلمة القهرية وهذا خلال الشهور الأخيرة فقط
ومعروف أن هناك مئات من المحامين لديهم الأن الاف من الملفات الأخرى لحالات مشابهة وهي جريمة بكل المقاييس على اي دولة على كوكب الأرض
نحن نريد أن نعيش بدولة علمانية تجرم مثل هذه الأساليب الدنيئة وتحاكم من يفعلها، تعطيه الجزاء الرادع لمصلحة الجميع مسلمين قبل الأقباط
الدكتور جاك عطالله 






لتحميل الفيلم بجودة جيدة إضغط هنا​ 
لتحميل الفيلم بحجم أقل إضغط هنا​ 
أو شاهد بحجم أقل بالتفاصيل ​


----------



## medhaat (22 نوفمبر 2009)

http://yfrog.com/j3a8d58e5ef3eh3g


----------



## medhaat (22 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## medhaat (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا بجد

همج طول عمرهم​


----------

